# Window tint



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I know there's at least 100 threads on this and yes I looked through them, but still have my own questions so starting my own thread.

I got a prescription today for window tint - 20% transmission on sides and back and 80% on the windsheild.

I got quoted about $200 to get everything done at a local shop that does all the tinting for a local Mitsubishi dealer. Comes with a lifetime warranty on peeling, bubbling, and fading/purple-ing.

I know our windows have a slight stock tint to them, so does the tint place test the existing tint before adding to it?

If I went darker on the windshield, say 50%, would the cops be able to easily test it? The tools I've seen them use just go over the side windows when they're rolled down - not sure how well they can test the windshield.

Finally, for those of you that do have tint, what's your windshield tinted to, and how does it affect night driving?

Thanks.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The shop can test if they have a tester, which they should. Windshield depends on their equipment. If your state has strict rear tint laws chances are they have the equipment. $200 is a very good price. What brand? Brand does matter. I'll expand on that later.


----------



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

My buddy has 20% on his windshield and got a ticket the day after he did it. The OPD don't mess around. Anything on the windshield does make it a little sketchy at night


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Factory glass meters at about 75% give or take. Add 35% film to it and you get 30%

yes I know 35% of 75 is 26% but the meter reads 30% and that is the meter cops use.

that particular meter slides over the top edge of the window and can not test back glass or windshield. They do make testers for those windows but they are more expensive and I doubt cops have them.

i think you will be fine down to 50% on the windshield but would say don't go any darker


as for the shop, tint is manufactured in a set few darknesses. Ie 50 35 20 5. Every manufacturer has their own formula so those numbers vary a little but it's uncommon to have a line of film in a 50 45 40 35 30.... You get the picture. 
So the best the shop can do is get close to a number you are looking for. 

For my personal car I use ceramic film all around and on the sunroof. For my windshield I use 70%. It's so light if I didn't tell you it was there you wouldn't know it but it blocks about 30% of solar energy which is noticible.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Not sure what brand they use but I believe the guy said it's a ceramic film.

I've seen so many tint jobs with bubbles and turning purple, that's why I won't do it myself and why I plan to spend more than $20. In the long run, with the warranty, I think the price is worth it.

I want to do a visor too but I don't know if I'll have them do it in tint or if I'll just do black vinyl on the outside of the windshield.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

McNeo said:


> I know there's at least 100 threads on this and yes I looked through them, but still have my own questions so starting my own thread.
> 
> I got a prescription today for window tint - 20% transmission on sides and back and 80% on the windsheild.
> 
> ...


OK, so a little background on me as a poster.. I have been tinting professionally since 2002. I have tinted almost 20000 cars lol.

Just so you know our cars have fairly darker factory dies than most cars in our category. 
For the moment ignore everything you have read about tinting or learned.

Step one in picking tint. 
Why do you want tint?

Step 2 What do you want the tint to do for you?

Step 3 How long do you want your tint to last?

Step 4 Select a grade (quality) of film .. IE polyester sputter die all the way up to multilayer optical IR FILM based on the first few questions

Step 5 picking the shade (these steps will be answered by your answers for the first 4 steps)

Step 6 Pick the shop... I cant stress how important this is. High quality is more important than price. There is a ton of things to look out for, quality of cuts general reviews the cleanliness of the shop, examples of cars on the lot.
What I do for my customers is show them my car and I tell them for every imperfection you find I will give you $50 off your tint.

Step 7 put it all together and make a decision.


My question for you is very simple Why do you want tint?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> My question for you is very simple Why do you want tint?


Because I think it would look good on the car, it may help protect the interior and maybe keep it a little cooler, and I won't need to spend the same amount on new prescription sunglasses and have to hassle taking off my glasses and changing them every time I get in and out of the car.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I had my wife's Cruze tinted with 20% on all side windows and rear glass. Front windshield is also 20% but only did a strip about 6-8 inches wide all the way across the top. Car looks good and you can still see well enough at night. If you go any darker than 20% you can not see well enough at night, (or at least I can not). I've had a couple of trucks and cars in the past that I had 15% tint on and it was just too dark at night. I would have to roll the windows down to be able to use side mirrors to back up. Tint laws are different in every state, here in Bama' it is set at 30%, but I've been running 20% for years and not once have they ever pulled me over or questioned it. And yes, $200 for labor and tint is a good price, and I have always used Llumar tint on my rides and never had any problems. I have a 93' GMC truck that I had tinted when it was new, and it still looks good today, almost 22 years later.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

On my old car I had 5% on the rear windows ( not allowed to tint the drivers, passengers and front window ) and couldn't see out at night. Worked great on the butt munches behind me that didn't take the high beams off.

On the Cruze, I went with 35% and am kicking myself in the @ss for it. Should have gone with 20%

My main use of the tint was for protection, looks and to keep the car cooler.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

hificruzer226 what's a fair price for a side and rear tint on a Cruze? What about ceramic $, and do you feel it's worth the added expense? I'm near Chicago and had one cruze tinted with conventional 30% tint for $185. My other Cruze is going to Florida for college, so I spent the extra money $250 for ceramic 30%. It hasn't been that hot here yet, so I can't tell for sure if it was worth the extra expense. My windshields are untinted.

If I'm ever hit by someone with a tinted windshield, I will try to get them ticketed, and I would sue if I felt the tint was at all a factor in the accident.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> If I'm ever hit by someone with a tinted windshield, I will try to get them ticketed, and I would sue if I felt the tint was at all a factor in the accident.


Whoa buddy, calm down.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Whoa buddy, calm down.


Yeah, most likely the cause will be DUI or texting but I'm sure the cops will ticket the **** out of that guy, gal or whoever they claim to be for the tint and whatever they can pull out of their ass. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Because I think it would look good on the car, it may help protect the interior and maybe keep it a little cooler, and I won't need to spend the same amount on new prescription sunglasses and have to hassle taking off my glasses and changing them every time I get in and out of the car.


Ok so your number 1 priority is looks?
How long do you plan to keep your car?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> hificruzer226 what's a fair price for a side and rear tint on a Cruze? What about ceramic $, and do you feel it's worth the added expense? I'm near Chicago and had one cruze tinted with conventional 30% tint for $185. My other Cruze is going to Florida for college, so I spent the extra money $250 for ceramic 30%. It hasn't been that hot here yet, so I can't tell for sure if it was worth the extra expense. My windshields are untinted.
> 
> If I'm ever hit by someone with a tinted windshield, I will try to get them ticketed, and I would sue if I felt the tint was at all a factor in the accident.


Ok so you have a ton of things going on in this statement.
First I can understand your point on windshields but have you ever looked through a tinted windshield in low light conditions? I will say that anything below a 60% is affecting your low light visibility.

Ceramic is one step down from a true IR film like crystalline (3m)
Ceramic does well against heat transfer through the glass however the darker you go the more heat you absorb. In turn heats up your glass aergo convections heat to your face or cabin

TSER % is bs when it comes to true heat numbers. IR is the most important thing to filter as it accounts for roughly 75% of the heat in full spectrum.

When you compare any film to another its not only material but also construction methods IE SPUTTERED DIED CARBON VS EXTRUDED CARBON
Not to mention brand tsuedo important in higher end films.

When you start to get in to higher end tint you start comparing even more factors like optical clarity color variences and true data vs fluffed data. If you are in florida you are going to experience some of the harshest conditions film will experience in the US (atmospherically, weather).

As I stated why do you want film? Stick to that and pick the film that best suits it.
For instance I have Crystalline 3M 50% sides and rear with a 90% Windshield (no visual impact but huge impact on heat filtration)
I chose this film for my Cruze because I wanted to stay legal have a film that last for ever, has no noticable blurriness or distortions and reduced massive amounts of heat. Crystalline is probably the most expensive film but I spent my money on solving my problem rather than less on not.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> hificruzer226 what's a fair price for a side and rear tint on a Cruze?


 Price will very based on Brand, grade, your location and quality of the shop.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Honestly, my only real fear of tinted windshields is for pedestrians. I have good vision and good night vision. There have been a few times in my long driving career where I've not noticed a pedestrian in dark clothes in the dark until the last second. When it comes to car vs pedestrian, I believe it's responsible to give yourself every chance of avoiding this type of accident. I agree that with 90+% light transmission the difference is small.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't want to derail the conversation from the OP, but real quick: hificruzer226, what is your opinion of the Llumar Air 80 vs the 3M crystalline higher VLT films? 

For background I live in Arizona and I dislike the look of tinted glass. Is there any other films which should be considered for high heat rejection?

And lastly a little more on topic, is there any good way of identifying a good tint shop? Seems there are no national chains to rely on.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Ok so your number 1 priority is looks?
> How long do you plan to keep your car?


'Til she croaks


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

The guy who did my tint said that he had a special film for the windshield that blocked 80% of UV or something, but looked virtually clear. The windshield alone cost $160 to do, so I waited b/c he told me I would probably get pulled over for 35% on my sides. After a few months with no problems, I'm definitely planning to get the windshield done now.

I think 35% was the right amount. 20% looks nice and dark, but with 35 the front passenger window is light enough that you can still see the driver during the day, which I think has helped as far as getting pulled over. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> The guy who did my tint said that he had a special film for the windshield that blocked 80% of UV or something, but looked virtually clear. The windshield alone cost $160 to do, so I waited b/c he told me I would probably get pulled over for 35% on my sides. After a few months with no problems, I'm definitely planning to get the windshield done now.
> 
> I think 35% was the right amount. 20% looks nice and dark, but with 35 the front passenger window is light enough that you can still see the driver during the day, which I think has helped as far as getting pulled over.
> 
> ...


2 things to take into play with tint. 35% will look lighter on a tan interior car over our jet black car and also brighter if the sunroof is open to light the inside cabin. I know people who tint the sunroof 2 shades of 5% for that reason when they vent it. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Im still not sure why anyone would tint a windsheild. 20% rear three windows or maybe on the sides as well is as dark as id go. In fact, that is what im getting done this weekend.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Im still not sure why anyone would tint a windsheild. 20% rear three windows or maybe on the sides as well is as dark as id go. In fact, that is what im getting done this weekend.


Never had the sun come through the windshield while driving? Have you had an eye condition that makes you sensitive to bright lights? 
As op stated he has a prescription for it so seems like a great reason for tint on the windshield. 

Delivered from my pigeon


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I don't want to derail the conversation from the OP, but real quick: hificruzer226, what is your opinion of the Llumar Air 80 vs the 3M crystalline higher VLT films?
> 
> For background I live in Arizona and I dislike the look of tinted glass. Is there any other films which should be considered for high heat rejection?
> 
> And lastly a little more on topic, is there any good way of identifying a good tint shop? Seems there are no national chains to rely on.


Both are really good films I think the crystalline had better specs on IR in the 900nm to 1000nm which is the wave length that has the greatest impact. Besides IR films there are reflective which realistically is undoubtbly the best way to control heat it however has a visual impact as well as dimenish radio wave reception, ie cell phone am/fm gps etc.

Identifying a quality tint shop ... The cleanliness of the shop and showroom. Examples of their work. Have them roll the window down and pay attention to the edge of the film . Look for specs creases hair or any kind of contamination. 99.9% shops will allow for some degree of this judge their standards to yours before getting your car tinted there. My shop we have a ZERO tolerence policy for imperfections (super rare in the industry). 
When picking out high end films keep ion mind that on average they are very difficult to install so when shopping ask how experienced a shop is with that film. You cant rely on any chain as tinting is an art and each shop is made up of different skill levels.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> The guy who did my tint said that he had a special film for the windshield that blocked 80% of UV or something, but looked virtually clear. The windshield alone cost $160 to do, so I waited b/c he told me I would probably get pulled over for 35% on my sides. After a few months with no problems, I'm definitely planning to get the windshield done now.
> 
> I think 35% was the right amount. 20% looks nice and dark, but with 35 the front passenger window is light enough that you can still see the driver during the day, which I think has helped as far as getting pulled over.
> 
> ...


Typically all films block 99.9% UV and that is done in the glue before it even gets to the film.
For windshields I always recommend an optical grade window film since haziness and blurriness will cause head aches and significantly effect your vision even in high vlt ratings


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Im still not sure why anyone would tint a windsheild. 20% rear three windows or maybe on the sides as well is as dark as id go. In fact, that is what im getting done this weekend.


If I tinted you windshield anywhere from 70-90% and didnt tell you, you would never notice it visually.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> If I tinted you windshield anywhere from 70-90% and didnt tell you, you would never notice it visually.


When I was comparing the 3M and Llumar Air 80 there are some pictures/youtube videos of the passenger window down so you can see the tint vs no glass. Honestly it is almost the same as the factory bluish tint. 

Thanks for the response hifi. The heat of Phoenix is really wearing on me so the next weekend I have free I think I'm going to pursue tinting all around.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

its super expensive!!! But totally worth it!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I know a lot of people are tinting all the windows, but from a safety point of view, you may not want to tint the windshield. If you're in an accident and they need to break the windows out, having tint on makes it harder to do so because the window wont shatter into little pieces.

That alone is the reason why here it's against the law to tint the front doors and windshield.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

marden64 said:


> I know a lot of people are tinting all the windows, but from a safety point of view, you may not want to tint the windshield. If you're in an accident and they need to break the windows out, having tint on makes it harder to do so because the window wont shatter into little pieces.
> 
> That alone is the reason why here it's against the law to tint the front doors and windshield.


All windshields are laminated.... most modern cars are now starting to come with laminated front roll ups as well. at the same time a lot of people like the tint because when they get in and accident the dont get glass embedded in their skin.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Front doors are regulated primarily for LE safety at least in the states.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

marden64 said:


> I know a lot of people are tinting all the windows, but from a safety point of view, you may not want to tint the windshield. If you're in an accident and they need to break the windows out, having tint on makes it harder to do so because the window wont shatter into little pieces.
> 
> That alone is the reason why here it's against the law to tint the front doors and windshield.


Here in the US Law actually requires that windshields are laminated for quite some time now. So no that is not the reason why tint would not be allowed on the windshield in the US at least. It is a safety feature to protect the occupants from impacts with the windshield and flying glass during an accident.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

FYI there are new tint meters that simply suction cup to the window now to test luminosity levels. 

Not sure how updated this is but...










bit small...URL http://outtasightwindowtint.com/media/26987/legaltintpercentagesweb_800x356.jpg


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> All windshields are laminated.... most modern cars are now starting to come with laminated front roll ups as well. at the same time a lot of people like the tint because when they get in and accident the dont get glass embedded in their skin.


Vehicles with bullet resistant glass have plastic film on the insides of the windows for similar reasons. It's to catch the shard of glass from bullets hitting it on the opposite side. The military vehicles had warnings not to use alcohol based window cleaners but the civilian vehicles lacked the same markings. 

All the Cadillacs have acoustic laminated front glass (with the exception of that platinum Escalade we found inside the plant when we toured Lordstown and I forgot to ask why that was)and regular laminated front side glass. I went around and looked at the diesel Cruze which none of them had. They all have the exact part numbers for the windows. I didn't check the Verano but it was also suppose to have acoustic windshield and laminated front side glass. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Hificruzer...you seem to know your stuff. I am thinking of getting my CTD tinted. It is black ext with black interior so heat build up is my #1 priority. What is THE best quality, longest lasting tint out there? I would have my windshield tinted, but would want little or no additional darkness to the glass to interfere with night driving or even be remotely looked upon as illegal. I would like my side wdws a slight bit darker but nothing major...same with the rear wdw. My car is garage kept except for when I am at work during the day. Like I said, heat build up is my main concern.

Also, since you're in the business, do you know of any reputable shops in SE Wisconsin that have your standards?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Hey Hificruzer...you seem to know your stuff. I am thinking of getting my CTD tinted. It is black ext with black interior so heat build up is my #1 priority. What is THE best quality, longest lasting tint out there? I would have my windshield tinted, but would want little or no additional darkness to the glass to interfere with night driving or even be remotely looked upon as illegal. I would like my side wdws a slight bit darker but nothing major...same with the rear wdw. My car is garage kept except for when I am at work during the day. Like I said, heat build up is my main concern.
> 
> Also, since you're in the business, do you know of any reputable shops in SE Wisconsin that have your standards?


I do not know any specific shop that meets my standards in that area, I think there is an Auto Trim out that way. However I do not know the tinters nor have I seen their work.
My personal Favorite film of all time is 3M Crystalline a ******* to work with but its my opinion as the best IR optical grade window film out there. My best advice to everyone is shop around as much as possible and if someone is really expensive find out why there usually is a good reason... I have Crystalline 50% on my side and rear and 90% on my windshield.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I found a shop near Madison and they quoted me $1,275. This is for the installation of the 3M Crystalline wdw tint on all the windows of my Cruze. I have no idea if this is a good price or not. It is more than I expected, but what do I know.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

$1,300?!?! Holy S, I paid $150 cash for 5% all around at the shop I bring all my cars to. Comes with a lifetime warranty and none of my cars have yet to ever have any negative effects with the tint from them.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I was shocked a bit. But I have no idea how much the 3M Crystalline costs them. Maybe it's a big buck tint. Or...the quote is just really high. I have no idea. He said he wasn't the cheapest place or the quickest. He would need my car all day. I know one thing for certain though, I am not paying $1,300 for friggin window tint.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, that's nuts. The most expensive places around here are still under $300.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is your $300 reference for the 3M Crystalline film???

****, I'd pay more than $300 but like I said, I have no clue if the 3M stuff is uber expensive and the price is realistic or this quote is just crazy.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

goinovr said:


> FYI there are new tint meters that simply suction cup to the window now to test luminosity levels.
> 
> Not sure how updated this is but...
> 
> ...


How could a device like this test the permeation of light into the car without a receiver on the other side of the window? Does it measure how much light comes back? If so, that'd not an accurate measure of light permeation and wouldn't be useable in any court (if it goes that far)

I got 15% all around and I remember the guy saying the front ones would be illegal but it's Florida. It's hot as f#@k and the sun shines 14 hours a day. I don't think they care. It's been two years since I got my tint and haven't heard one peep from the cops.

There was an instance where someone got into my car (my stupid self forgot to lock it) and they stole my old iPod and $5 sunglasses. When we called the cops a volunteer officer showed up and he said "those windows look a little dark..." but my mom said we bought it used that way and he went on his merry way. Haha


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Idk what the CrystalLine stuff even is. As long as no one can see in then I'm good, that's why all of my cars have had 5%.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

All I know is this stuff is the best on the market today. It is comprised of 220 individual layers and because of this heat reflection is greater and absorption is greatly reduced. That, and apparently it costs an assload.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Fair enough. I'd just have a hard time doing that since windows break easily and can be broken into and such. Normal tint is fine with me.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hificruzer226 said:


> If I tinted you windshield anywhere from 70-90% and didnt tell you, you would never notice it visually.



All the cruze windows including the windshield are 70% tint from the factory. You can see this in the black writing on the lower passenger corner of windshield. This level of tinting is fine, but to add dark tint to the windshield is just dangerous.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Well, I found a shop near Madison and they quoted me $1,275. This is for the installation of the 3M Crystalline wdw tint on all the windows of my Cruze. I have no idea if this is a good price or not. It is more than I expected, but what do I know.


 Most shops are around $1000 for sides rear and windshield. They are not too far off but they are at the highest point in price IMO. My shop sells it for around 800 for passenger vehicles our techs dont make mistakes so we can charge less since we do not have to eat any film during the install.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah, I was shocked a bit. But I have no idea how much the 3M Crystalline costs them. Maybe it's a big buck tint. Or...the quote is just really high. I have no idea. He said he wasn't the cheapest place or the quickest. He would need my car all day. I know one thing for certain though, I am not paying $1,300 for friggin window tint.


It is the most expensive tint on the market in raw form. As I said earlier most shops charge around 1000 give or take a couple hundred it just depends on demographics and waste abilities of their workers.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sanjay Collins said:


> Yeah, that's nuts. The most expensive places around here are still under $300.


depends on film just like if you buy a walmart pioneer speaker or scan speak revelator speaker


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

spacedout said:


> All the cruze windows including the windshield are 70% tint from the factory. You can see this in the black writing on the lower passenger corner of windshield. This level of tinting is fine, but to add dark tint to the windshield is just dangerous.


I have a calibrated meter and I read 76% for mine.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Going in Thursday to get my tint done. Going to do 20% sides and back and probably 50% on the windshield.

I do want the visor darker, along the AS1 line and above. Opinions on if I should have them do a darker tint strip there, or should I do a black vinyl on the outside?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

McNeo said:


> Going in Thursday to get my tint done. Going to do 20% sides and back and probably 50% on the windshield.
> 
> I do want the visor darker, along the AS1 line and above. Opinions on if I should have them do a darker tint strip there, or should I do a black vinyl on the outside?


I would go light er on the windshield because your car is gonna be super dark 50% looks light but when your only letting 20% of the light on the sides that 50% is definetly obvious. unless you are going for that look. I would do 5% to the bottom of the mirror mount as I believe the AS1 is to high to be functional for glare.


----------



## mollypop1622 (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got tints this weekend.. They're Solar Gard, which is coincidentally one of 3M's subsidiaries that makes film for them and then 3M essentially puts their logo all over it. Went with the Galaxie tint at 30% and with the already 70% tint from the factory, it came out to be a little darker, it read closer to 25% with the meter.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

mollypop1622 said:


> I just got tints this weekend.. They're Solar Gard, which is coincidentally one of 3M's subsidiaries that makes film for them and then 3M essentially puts their logo all over it. Went with the Galaxie tint at 30% and with the already 70% tint from the factory, it came out to be a little darker, it read closer to 25% with the meter.
> View attachment 98105
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


****You are very wrong. 3M makes their own film period! Solar gard makes there own film. As I am a dealer for both I know for a fact.*****
This is a great example of how tint shop lie and confuse customers to sell you there services and or they are the biggest idiots (your choice).

None the less I sell galaxie too and I really like it in comparison to other films at its price point. Just out of curiosity how much did you pay?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Most shops are around $1000 for sides rear and windshield. They are not too far off but they are at the highest point in price IMO. My shop sells it for around 800 for passenger vehicles our techs dont make mistakes so we can charge less since we do not have to eat any film during the install.


I'm ready to find an excuse to bring the Cruze to Mass so I can get my windows re-tinted and the windshield. I'm not 100% happy with mine and can't find any other shops.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh look, a thread I started and forgot about.

Got the tint done. 20% sides and rear and 50% windsheild with 5% eyebrow. I'll get pics tomorrow in the light.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Still haven't got my car tinted yet. I actually tried to self tint and after 1 window gave up.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm ready to find an excuse to bring the Cruze to Mass so I can get my windows re-tinted and the windshield. I'm not 100% happy with mine and can't find any other shops.


You should just come to MD and have me do them..


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Still haven't got my car tinted yet. I actually tried to self tint and after 1 window gave up.


Tint is not a DIY thing as most find out..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Tint is not a DIY thing as most find out..


I used to live in Burke/Springfield, VA I would have came by if I was still there. Between all the track days (Capital and MIR) and car clubs like MDSS I spend a lot of time in MD.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I used to live in Burke/Springfield, VA I would have came by if I was still there. Between all the track days (Capital and MIR) and car clubs like MDSS I spend a lot of time in MD.


We do have a ton of tracks around me, not to mention summit point and mason dixon 75/80 on top of your list.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

2 before pics and 3 after pics.

20% on the rear and side windows, 50% on the windshield, and 5% eyebrow to the bottom of the mirror mount.

If you include the factory tint, and the fact that the eyebrow is laid over the windshield tint, the actual tint levels are probably closer to 10%, 40%, 2% respectively as listed above.

Edit: I'll post better pics later


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

2 before pics and 3 after pics.

20% on the rear and side windows, 50% on the windshield, and 5% eyebrow to the bottom of the mirror mount.

If you include the factory tint, and the fact that the eyebrow is laid over the windshield tint, the actual tint levels are probably closer to 10%, 40%, 2% respectively as listed above.

http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tint-before1.jpg
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tint-before2.jpg
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tint-after1.jpg
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tint-after2.jpg
http://cruze.daveeverett.net/_images/pics/tint-after3.jpg


----------

